# Ven pix



## mysnakesau (Jul 14, 2007)

Just some pics I took at Billabong Koala Park.

From left to right we have Coastal Taipan, Death adder, inland taipan and a red belly
The taipans were very inquisitive. The flash frightened him but he came right over to the glass to check us out.


----------



## ALLANA (Jul 14, 2007)

Love the Red Belly Black, think there colour is just amazing although I'd never be game enough to own one I think 

Allana


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

Great pics mate, them Coastals are great!


----------



## S.D. (Jul 14, 2007)

Went to ‘Australia Zoo’ yesterday, and as you might have already guessed, I spent 3/4's of my time there in the ‘Native Snake/Most Venomous Snake’ exhibit. I took a lot photos during the day, and like I said, I spent most of the time looking at the snakes, so most of those are snake photos and I got at least one decent pic of each of the ones on display. I’ll try and put some up by tonight so you can have a look.


----------



## yommy (Jul 14, 2007)

S.D. said:


> Went to ‘Australia Zoo’ yesterday, and as you might have already guessed, I spent 3/4's of my time there in the ‘Native Snake/Most Venomous Snake’ exhibit. I took a lot photos during the day, and like I said, I spent most of the time looking at the snakes, so most of those are snake photos and I got at least one decent pic of each of the ones on display. I’ll try and put some up by tonight so you can have a look.




I was there too yesterday as well, probably bumped into each other. I alsway spend heaps of time there as well. Shame they don't have all the aussie snakes on display. a few BHP etc wouldn't go astray.

Mysnakeau is that the billabong Koala Park at Port Macquarie??
I did work experience ther emany moons ago looks like it's come along way if they have herps now...


----------



## S.D. (Jul 14, 2007)

yommy said:


> I was there too yesterday as well, probably bumped into each other. I alsway spend heaps of time there as well. Shame they don't have all the aussie snakes on display. a few BHP etc wouldn't go astray.


 
I think it was pretty rude of you not to come and say “Hi” to me…  Even though you didn’t know I was there, who I am and/or what I look like. SHAME ON YOU!

I had a great day though man. What about you? I sometimes wish my female BHP WOULD go astray… Maybe you can come over my house for a tour… Maybe take her with you? 

Anyway, did you try and steal the Coastal Taipan? I was about to… Anyways… :lol:

Here’s my pics (sorry for posting so many but I thought I’d show what I took of the Elapids). Hope the pics are at least half-decent, give you an idea of the snakes and what they look like and I hope I have them all named correctly etc. (as I was taking pics all over the place and went back to the snakes 4 or 5 separate times during the day). 



mysnakesau said:


> The flash frightened him but he came right over to the glass to check us out.


 
That's so weird hey... Some of the pics look a bit "grainy" because I didn’t want to annoy the snakes with the flash and fixed them via the comp today artificially (as I saw the Coastal Taipan jump a few times too with people flashing it, which really is a compliment to the snake’s eyesight when apparently none of the other snakes seemed to either see the flashes and/or care).

But yeah.... Here's the pics...














Coastal Taipan (Oxyuranus scutellatus)













Tasmanian Tiger Snake (Notechis ater humphreysi)













Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis)













King Brown (Pseudechis australis)













Red-Bellied Black Snake (Pseudechis porphyriacu)













Fierce Snake (Oxyuranus microlepidotus)













Common Death Adder (Acanthophis sp.)













Collett's Snake (Pseudechis colletti)













Lowlands Copperhead (Austrelaps superbus)













Western Brown Snake (Pseudonaja nuchalis)













Eastern Tiger Snake (Notechis scutatus)


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

great pics SD. Got to love them coastal Tais. My mate said he used to have a male female pair of jet black Coastal Tai's. I wish he still had them, they would be great to see


----------



## RevDaniel (Jul 14, 2007)

great photos. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## m.punja (Jul 14, 2007)

That eastern tiger is a looker as well. I want one that colouring bad


----------



## S.D. (Jul 14, 2007)

m.punja said:


> great pics SD. Got to love them coastal Tais. My mate said he used to have a male female pair of jet black Coastal Tai's. I wish he still had them, they would be great to see



I’ll have to check out some pics of the black Coastal Taipans one day (if there are any). They’re the ones from North-Queensland yeah? Tully or Atherton maybe? I also remember reading in a Monitor mag that they finally found (2 male) Papuan Taipans (Oxyuranus scutellatus canni) on Thursday Island finally? And then I also heard they’ve found a new species in of Taipan in WA? Instead of actually asking heaps of questions I should read up so more hey… 




m.punja said:


> That eastern tiger is a looker as well. I want one that colouring bad



No problems man… I’m taking orders for the next time I go. I’m taking a glass-cutter and a few pillow-cases. I shotgun the Coastal Taipan though… And... Ummm... Errr... Oh and also the Coastal Taipan… It’s mine… Think I said that already maybe though?  (I walked around the whole park that day talking about stealing the Coastal, but in the end I’m just going to go to the website and adopt her… Her name is Pamela… And she KNOWS she’s hot :lol: ).


----------



## yommy (Jul 14, 2007)

I love the size of the big spotted kingy Aus Zoo has. 

Though if you ever get to alice springs. Go to the desert park there. 
They have the biggest KINGY i have ever seen captive or wild. This thing just blew my mind and the pics just did give a true size indication of it. 

I wish they would do an article in Reptiles Australia on it. Now that was one snake i would of liked to take home


----------



## S.D. (Jul 14, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Love the eyebrow ridges in taipans.


 
The correct scientific name is _Angryscalus onde elapidae_. Common name is just Angry-Looking-Scale on Elapids. Kinda basic ‘Taxonomy 101’ styles :lol:

(Note: Please don’t take ANY of the above seriously)

But yeah, I think those scales above the eye make them look SO tough.

They have really awesome eyes too. Kind of look like a Bird-of-Prey’s. Maybe that’s why they can pick up on the flash so well? I watched a doco on Black Mambas and this Mamba was sitting in a tree and basically took out a heard of cattle. As the cattle all walked by, it was just striking them. Anyway they all started dying and the herder guy was wondering what was going on. Then he saw the Mamba in the tree and called the other guys over. They were apparently throwing rocks at it in the tree trying to kill it, and the Mamba was all Ali-like, bobbing and weaving the rocks, obviously seeing them clear as, as they were thrown and then it would strike out at the herders in between. And here I was thinking all snakes had pretty basic vision.

As it turns out… Rocky used to punch dead cows… Where as Black Mambas just kill them dead…


----------



## dellywatts (Jul 15, 2007)

Great pics! Their eyes are just so intimidating, it's like the death stare!


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

S.D. said:


> I’ll have to check out some pics of the black Coastal Taipans one day (if there are any). They’re the ones from North-Queensland yeah? Tully or Atherton maybe? I also remember reading in a Monitor mag that they finally found (2 male) Papuan Taipans (Oxyuranus scutellatus canni) on Thursday Island finally? And then I also heard they’ve found a new species in of Taipan in WA? Instead of actually asking heaps of questions I should read up so more hey…
> 
> 
> 
> No problems man… I’m taking orders for the next time I go. I’m taking a glass-cutter and a few pillow-cases. I shotgun the Coastal Taipan though… And... Ummm... Errr... Oh and also the Coastal Taipan… It’s mine… Think I said that already maybe though?  (I walked around the whole park that day talking about stealing the Coastal, but in the end I’m just going to go to the website and adopt her… Her name is Pamela… And she KNOWS she’s hot :lol: ).


 
Yeah, the black coastals came from Tully. I hadn't heard of the Papuan Tai's on thursday island, thats news to me. If you google the new WA tai's there is a little bit of information on them but it is all pretty new and I think they onyl got the one specimen to check out. And as for you taking the Coastal Tai...can't we share? :? But yeah, I shotgun the tiger  I'll donate the snake bags, so long as you send half back...full


----------



## S.D. (Jul 15, 2007)

m.punja said:


> Yeah, the black coastals came from Tully. I hadn't heard of the Papuan Tai's on thursday island, thats news to me. If you google the new WA tai's there is a little bit of information on them but it is all pretty new and I think they onyl got the one specimen to check out. And as for you taking the Coastal Tai...can't we share? :? But yeah, I shotgun the tiger  I'll donate the snake bags, so long as you send half back...full


 
I’ll have a look tonight and make sure I did read it and didn’t just dream it up (about the Papuans). I have been known to do things just as, or even more peculiar at times. I’ll also try and read up some more on the WA Taipan. Should be fun! 

Anyways it’s a deal… Except the part about Pamela… You can’t come between true love… It’s kismet that her and I were brought together. I won’t share her with anyone!

But I’ll definitely hook you up with the Tiger (mate’s rates too). I’ll get the bags back to you in a few days… One will be full. That Eastern Tiger is hot though. I want one too.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 15, 2007)

Put me in your will to care for all your reptiles when you pass away so when you and Pamela have your first kiss I know to start setting up her enc Yeah, those tigers are hot. Anyone know of breeders?


----------

